# Vibrator mode activates itself



## Visca (Mar 2, 2013)

*SORRY*
Same question in the correct place, here

Hi,

I have a problem. From time to time, my phone turns in vibration mode. Things I do NOT do:

-Enable the "silence mode" manually.
-Enable the option to enter in that mode when I turn the phone upside-down (AGAIN, THIS OPTION ISN'T ENABLED).
-Change volume.
-Connect the phone to PC or charge it.
-Use the phone in any way. It enters in this mode when I'm not using it.
-Connect or disconnect earphones.

It happens whenever, not only when it's in low charge.

I use a Samsung Galaxy S III with a Mugen extended battery, I only had this problem with AOKP ROM.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Er... so, it sounds like this may be a bug in the AOKP rom that you're using on your S3. It would be much more appropriate to post something like this in the specific and officially supported thread(s) for the rom you're running than in a more general subforum like this one. Just my opinion.


----------

